# 2020 Ford Bronco



## DallanC

Hmmmm.... I love the old original ones, not quite sure what to think about this one.



-DallanC


----------



## PBH

Did Ford buy out the Hummer chassis?


----------



## RandomElk16

It looks like an offroad version of those Scion XBs lol


----------



## Groganite

shut up and take my money!!! I miss my old bronco...:shock:
not super thrilled it looks like a hummer though..


----------



## DallanC

RandomElk16 said:


> It looks like an offroad version of those Scion XBs lol


LMAO... now when I look at it thats all I see.

-DallanC


----------



## grizzly

Don't worry. That's not the Bronco. Ford hasn't released the real pictures yet. That's an old concept picture.


----------



## kdog

If you google the 2018 detroit auto show Ford Bronco, that is what it will look like, I sat next to the lead designer for Ford two weeks ago and he indicated that is what the body and size will be.

Sadly he also told me that Ford had not decided whether it should be priced as an every mans off road vehicle or if it should be treated like an expensive and limited hummer.

I fear it might be the latter.


----------



## grizzly

Here's a good rundown... https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/aut...m-ford-e2-80-99s-reborn-off-roader/ar-AAvF0Ux


----------



## DallanC

Retro bronco's now being made new. I love the old late 60s broncos! A 2020 with the old style look would be pretty snazzy

https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/ent...ensed-first-gen-broncos/ar-BBQJmqI?li=BBnbfcL



















-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians

Wow! Not for $120,000 to 180,000!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

3arabians said:


> Wow! Not for $120,000 to 180,000!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Yep, if you want a custom non production vehicle you are going to have to pay.

I can't imagine too many of them being sold for this price either.


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> I can't imagine too many of them being sold for this price either.


I'll bet there will be.

Some people have loads of cash. LOADS! How often do you see Model S Tesla's rolling down the road? I usually see one or two every day.... $100k on average. I see 100k toy haulers and 5th wheels rolling down the freeway weekly. 100k for a trailer people use a couple times a few times a year. Class A motorhomes on the freeway heading into a holiday weekend? Tons...

If a guy really loves the old style Bronco and has the $$$, 100k for a "Car" isn't a big deal. No I wouldnt own one at that price, but I'll bet you are well north of $60k for a fully restored 69 bronco.

-DallanC


----------



## Pzn801

I remember seeing a different one from a car show that looked a lot better. That one looks like I wouldn't trust it to take me anywhere.


----------



## Bax*

The Bronco revival has been an ongoing rumor for years. I don't think it'll happen just yet. Too much focus going other directions with consumers.

But here is anothe Bronco option 
https://www.icon4x4.com/br


----------



## wyogoob

1982


ha


----------



## legacy

I’d have mine back...
Not too fond of the “new” one.
(BTW, this was my high school rig circa 1995-1996)


----------



## wyogoob

Had a 1993, same Bronco as OJ Simpson's. Bought it new and put 287,000 miles on it before I "gave" it to my neighbor for $1200. We took care of it and I had it painted once. Neighbor's still driving it.

Last day we had it the wife n I took it for a cruise on "our road":


1st week I had it. On "our road": 


The first couple months I had it my buddy and I threw 5 antelope in the back of it at one time!

Those were the days.
.


----------



## wyogoob

1996, one of the last 700-something Broncos ever built. I bought it with 35k miles as an investment but use it all the time. I still have it and it has 120k on it.


Broncos do not handle well on a highway, too top heavy, but they're pretty good off-road rigs and they have a really tight turning radius, close to that of a CJ7 Jeep.
.


----------



## legacy

Yeah, the turning radius was amazing on these trucks! I wish I had a before picture of mine. In was an absolute rust bucket! It had spent most of it's prior life up at Kennecott (copper mine). We ended up putting a pile of money into it. It was our hunting rig and my daily driver. We put an Auburn Locker in the rear-end and went through all the gear boxes, engine, suspension, body. etc.. It had the 302 with 4 speed standard transmission. Had a lot of fun in this truck! I'm not really a Ford guy but I really loved my Bronco!


----------



## David_R

I wonder what the tow capacity will be on the new 2020 Ford Bronco.


----------



## TPrawitt91

haha with 5.0 V8 that thing would RIP!!


----------



## DallanC

David_R said:


> I wonder what the tow capacity will be on the new 2020 Ford Bronco.


IDK, I havent seen that spec yet... but I can say the new Jeep truck which is kindof comparable has craptastic towing: 7,650 lbs.

By comparison the 2020 GMC half ton is now north of 13,000lbs.

The 2020 GMC 3500 has an astounding capacity of 35,500 pounds.

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians

DallanC said:


> IDK, I havent seen that spec yet... but I can say the new Jeep truck which is kindof comparable has craptastic towing: 7,650 lbs.
> 
> By comparison the 2020 GMC half ton is now north of 13,000lbs.
> 
> The 2020 GMC 3500 has an astounding capacity of 35,500 pounds.
> 
> -DallanC


The 2020 Ford F450 is tops at 37,000 pounds. Just sayin...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork

When I married my wife in 1984 she convinced me to get rid of my 1973 Blazer and buy a Bronco. I will say she never let me use the Bronco like I had used that Blazer.
I'll rock the F150 I have now.
It never took too much to get those old rigs weaving down the road. Really fussy on weight distribution.


----------



## Catherder

Some of my best childhood memories were of bouncing around in the back of dads old 1970 Bronco during hunts and offroad trips. Those old design models went forever. 

On a slightly different tack, have any of you seen the new Cherokee? As someone who happily owned two of the old ones, when I saw the new design the other day, I wanted to throw up. _/O


----------



## RandomElk16

3arabians said:


> The 2020 Ford F450 is tops at 37,000 pounds. Just sayin...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but the F350 is 35,000 pounds.. Same as the Chevy 3500.

When you go to 450, 550, 650 the towing numbers go up. Crazy how that works ;-)


----------



## DallanC

The coolest thing about the F450 is that super wide front axle with huge steering knuckles. The turning radius is so small its amazing

But yea, with just about any new truck coming in at +12K towing, ~7k seems paltry. Good for a small camp trailer, or trailer with some ATVs or a SxS.


-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16

DallanC said:


> The coolest thing about the F450 is that super wide front axle with huge steering knuckles. The turning radius is so small its amazing
> 
> But yea, with just about any new truck coming in at +12K towing, ~7k seems paltry. Good for a small camp trailer, or trailer with some ATVs or a SxS.
> 
> -DallanC


While I agree- The Bronco is in the SUV class. The Jeep "truck" would compete with the Honda Ridgeline lol.

Neither can be really compared to a traditional pickup truck. The primary functions aren't geared to towing.


----------



## Critter

Depending on the package for the new Bronco I don't think that the towing capacity will be much more than 5000-7000 lbs.

I looked a little to see if I could find the capacity of the new 2020 Ranger which it is based off of but couldn't find anything. Also there have been reports that once you start reaching the maximum tow rating with the newer more aluminum F150's that they are having a hard time stabilizing them. Owners are saying that they just feel squirmy when driving them down the road when towing something.


----------



## 3arabians

RandomElk16 said:


> Yeah but the F350 is 35,000 pounds.. Same as the Chevy 3500.
> 
> When you go to 450, 550, 650 the towing numbers go up. Crazy how that works ;-)


I know Random, damnit! I was just flexing Ford to Dallan because he used GMC in his example. I didn't mention the F350 because it's actually 500 pounds less than the 3500 on paper so that wouldn't do me any good. You had to go ruin my fun with facts didn't ya. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

The thing with the big 3 truck builders is that the first one to announce their weight towing capacity, horsepower, torque, and a few other things loose automatically to the other two since they adjust a couple of things and are now have higher ratings than the first to announce.


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> The thing with the big 3 truck builders is that the first one to announce their weight towing capacity, horsepower, torque, and a few other things loose automatically to the other two since they adjust a couple of things and are now have higher ratings than the first to announce.


Yeah its wild.

Dodge breaks 1K torque first in 19 - so Ford adjusts and is close to 1100 for 2020.

I am surprised that the Duramax + Allison platform is lowest in Torque and HP now.

Each of them has to try and pass the other. I care less if they get better - I don't have a lot of stuff that weighs 40K pounds to tow. I want them to start a price competition and see who can get the lowest. These $90K Super Duty are insane.


----------



## DallanC

RandomElk16 said:


> I am surprised that the Duramax + Allison platform is lowest in Torque and HP now.


Yea but did you see the new milage #'s with the new 2020 Duramax in a halfton?

+33 MPG

Holeeeeey chit. Some engine tuners are already stating they think they push it to 40mph (engine is so new, aftermarket folk are just getting to play with it).

The next big game changer is going to be Fords new opposed piston diesel engine.






-DallanC


----------



## BG1

Wow opposed pistons seam to make a ton of sense. Finally Ford might have a good idea. Then GM can perfect it&#55357;&#56833;


----------

